# Manfrotto Monopod



## B-Man (May 8, 2012)

As the title says, im looking to get my 1st monopod to add up my current accessories. The monopod im interested is the Manfrotto Carbon Fibre 4-Section Monopod #694CX and couple with Manfrotto Monopod Quick Release Head #234RC. Main usage for hiking and night photography.

The monopod and quick release head have a weight load capacity of 5kg and 2.5kg respectively. While my current DSLR with 70-200 lens is already 2.6kg and if i add external flash it roughly become 3.2kg. All these will over-load the weight capacity on the #234RC Quick Release Head. 

Is this okay? Should i avoid my selected Monopod configuration? Will the Quick Release Head strong enough to withstand heavier than the stated maximum weight of 2.5kg?

Any alternative Monopod or/and quick release head? Prefer to stick to Manfrotto brand because i can easily switch my gear between monopod and tripod as they share the same release quick-system RC2. Really like carbon fibre as it is very light. Anyone have use the same Monopod configuration like mine? I can spend up to a limit of £110-130 only. 

FYI: i already have Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 tripod and #498RC2 ball head but i don''t want to take off/on the ball head every time i want to use either the tripod or monopod. I cannot justify the price for getting another ball head dedicated for the monopod like the #496RC2. Any help?

Current Gear:-

Canon 1000D + kit
Canon 70-200mm L 2.8 IS II
Canon 580ExII

Really appreciate for any help and info. Thanks in advance!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2012)

It will be fine. I have the 694CX monopod with the 234 head, and I routinely use that with a gripped 7D and 100-400mm (totals to a bit over 3 kg), no issues at all.

FWIW, I used to have the 234RC and the 488RC2, but I found the little bit of play in the RC2 plate/clamp a challenge in critical situations. Also, I plan to get an L-bracket for the 1D X I have on preorder, and the Manfrotto offerings for L-brackets aren't attractive to me. So, I switched to the Arca Swiss system. Currently, I have a 468MG head on my 190CXPRO4 tripod and a 234 tilt head on the monopod, both with Wimberley C-12 clamps. One advantage to the AS plates is that they work with nearly any system - except Manfrotto (and Gitzo, who also use a proprietary plate, but while their legs are great their heads are not well regarded).


----------



## B-Man (May 8, 2012)

The Wimberley C-12 clamps looks great! It is quite difficult to get that stuff in UK and it cost around £80+ each by just goggling it ..LOL! Maybe someone can point me to an online store based in UK?

Maybe i'll switch to Arca Swiss system with the Wimberly C-12 Clamps some other day but not in the near future. I thought that each tripod/monopod brand have their own proprietary plate but i was wrong.

Yes the L-brackets offered by Manfrotto is not that really outstanding plus it doesn't offer for RC2 plate type L-brackets.

How long you have been using your 694cx Monopod? Is it that really good? Have you got any problem with the lock mechanism? Any drawbacks or complain about it?


----------



## ScottyP (May 9, 2012)

It is the heads that have the relatively wimpy max weight loads. Getting a monopod that can handle 17 or 26 or more pounds is really no big deal. Getting a head to do more than 5.5 pounds or so is a fairly expensive upgrade.

One could always buy the flat monopod only and rotate the camera inside the tripod foot on the lens, as long as you don't switch between portrait and landscape orientation constantly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2012)

B-Man said:


> The Wimberley C-12 clamps looks great! It is quite difficult to get that stuff in UK and it cost around £80+ each by just goggling it ..LOL! Maybe someone can point me to an online store based in UK?
> 
> How long you have been using your 694cx Monopod? Is it that really good? Have you got any problem with the lock mechanism? Any drawbacks or complain about it?



Try http://www.bobrigby.com/.

I've had the 694CX for over 2 years, no issues at all. I use it frequently during the spring and summer.


----------



## B-Man (May 9, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> It is the heads that have the relatively wimpy max weight loads. Getting a monopod that can handle 17 or 26 or more pounds is really no big deal. Getting a head to do more than 5.5 pounds or so is a fairly expensive upgrade.
> 
> One could always buy the flat monopod only and rotate the camera inside the tripod foot on the lens, as long as you don't switch between portrait and landscape orientation constantly.



Yes, what you said is true. Getting a better ball head is a fairly expensive upgrade. Alternatively i can get the Manfrotto 679b Aluminum Monopod and able to get a better ball head but i still prefer the carbon fibre over the aluminum monopod because of the shorter closed height, higher maximum height and lighter weight of the monopod.

I can just get the monopod only and still switch between portrait and landscape orientation easily because of the provided Canon Tripod Mount Ring for my 70-200mm but the problem arise when using the kit lens. Further on, another problem is when zooming or focusing subject which is higher than my eye-level, so i have to tilt back the whole monopod with my camera just to get that shoot.

Another plan use for that monopod is taking photos in theater event or stage drama at my Uni. Using the 70-200mm hand-held for few hours is really tiring. Last February i used my tripod but it was not very practical using in a tight spaces.


----------



## B-Man (May 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> B-Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Wimberley C-12 clamps looks great! It is quite difficult to get that stuff in UK and it cost around £80+ each by just goggling it ..LOL! Maybe someone can point me to an online store based in UK?
> ...



Glad to hear that and thanks for the link. Will check it later today.


----------



## bycostello (May 9, 2012)

can't help but think for night photography, i.e. very long exposures you really want the stability of a tripod...


----------



## dstppy (May 9, 2012)

I bought a monopod first because it seemed like a good idea, didn't really use it.

Once I got a good (carbon) tripod setup, I figured the monopod wasted money.

Suggestion: Get a quick-release tripod ring for the 70-200 and leave it mounted --- I've recently found use for the monopod in this way and it keeps it light and usable.


----------



## B-Man (May 15, 2012)

bycostello said:


> can't help but think for night photography, i.e. very long exposures you really want the stability of a tripod...



Already got a decent carbon fibre tripod for very long exposure shot.



dstppy said:


> I bought a monopod first because it seemed like a good idea, didn't really use it.
> 
> Once I got a good (carbon) tripod setup, I figured the monopod wasted money.
> 
> Suggestion: Get a quick-release tripod ring for the 70-200 and leave it mounted --- I've recently found use for the monopod in this way and it keeps it light and usable.



Any quick-release tripod ring that you can suggest for me?


----------



## Jamesy (May 15, 2012)

I have a Manfrotto 679 - very sturdy and I only use a Monopod occassionaly so I either put my baby ballhead (Benro BH-0) or my larger Markins M-10 with a RRS quick release clamp. I can't say enough positive things about the Arca Swiss quick release system mentioned above a few times. Many manufacturers adhere to the standard such as Kirk, Really Right Stuff, Wimberly, Markins, ProMediaGear, Arca Swiss, Arcatech, etc... Once you go this route, you won't go back.

You could always look at a Benro Travel Angel convertible tripod which transforms one of its legs into a monopod - best of both worlds. My 1681, four section carbon fiber is truly a small, travel tripod but the fact that it can transform into a monopod is a huge bonus. You can get 2 and 3 series tripods from them that support a lot more weight. eBay is your friend for this as they can be up to 40% off bricks and mortor locations.


----------

